# Turf Groundcover



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been looking for a good ground cover for over a year and found this tonight. Its used artificial turf and they will cut pieces to any size. I can now cover my driveway and make it appear like a lawn for my cemetery.
http://www.ondecksports.com/index.php?fuseaction=products.artificialturf_used


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Heh I like the line in the section for the beat up crappy discount turf..."Still better than mud!!"

You got the right idea scare-m... I always have to sort of scratch my head seeing graveyard setups on bare concrete! I know ya gotta go with whatcha got, but still...!

I know it's off-topic, but I'm surprised to see that some of that used turf is coming from the Arizona Cardinals... you mean Bidwill's actually _spending money on new turf??!!?!_


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

$.50 sq ft !!Clearance!! While Supplies Last
yeah I guess that is cheaper than indoor /outdoor carpet

and beat up looking would make it look old and not brandspanking new for a graveyard


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I've been toying with using some of the driveway for more graveyard. Having a some beat up turf would work great. I could cut it into irregular patches and spread peat moss in between the turf patches to help cover the asphalt. I've used peat moss before to put around the tombstones and hide the bases. It looks great, rakes up easy and a huge bag is cheap and last several seasons.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Been toying with this idea myself. But I always come back to the "what if we need to get one of the cars out the driveway for an emergency" thing.

Saw some Superdome turf in there... Hope it's not any Katrina clearance - with the deaths in the dome in the aftermath that stuff might really be haunted.

-TM


----------

